# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  was ist mit Robby Naish???

## jou

was ist mit Robby Naish???
wei jemand wies Robby Naish geht???
habe seit mindestens nem Jahr nichts mehr von dem Gehrt...
surft der eigentlich noch???

gru Jonas

----------


## Bonze

...das der dicker Geschftsmann geworden ist!!! US-$$$$

----------


## Danger

...ihn doch mal an  :Wink: ))

----------


## Unregistriert

King of the air vid gucken. hat ihm wohl nicht so gefallen vom blondy den sekt berkippt zu kriegen sonst gut  :Smile:

----------


## Unregistriert

hab mit ihm gestern erst Telefoniert - ihm geht es gut - aber er sacht, dat geht dich gar nichts an!!!

----------


## shifty

er ist im neuen Werbespot von bet-and-win zu sehen! Mehr wei ich leider auch nicht....

https://www.betandwin.de/magicmomentsofsports

(PopUp Blocker mssen deaktiviert sein.....)

----------


## jou

...super erklrt und beschrieben, danke!
gru Jonas

----------


## Unregistriert

> was ist mit Robby Naish???
> wei jemand wies Robby Naish geht???
> habe seit mindestens nem Jahr nichts mehr von dem Gehrt...
> surft der eigentlich noch???
> 
> gru Jonas





Ruf ihn doch einfach mal wieder an !! ;-)

----------


## Danger

> Ruf ihn doch einfach mal wieder an !! ;-)



Siehe oben ;-)

----------

